# Pure black new born, odds of being grey? Black and dark bay parents.



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

In order for the foal to be grey, one of the parents MUST be grey. Grey is a simple dominant. It does not skip generations.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Don't know what the odds are but this filly has a sorrel sire and brown dam.









She's definitely black, doesn't even fade all that much in the summer. Here she is as an adult.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

JCnGrace said:


> Don't know what the odds are but this filly has a sorrel sire and brown dam.
> 
> View attachment 637874
> 
> ...


With a sorrel sire and a brown dam, depending on the dam's black status (whether she was Ee [heterozygous] or EE [homozygous]), the possibilities for foal color would have been chestnut/sorrel, black and brown (or bay, if the sire carried bay agouti). If the mare was homozygous for black (EE or two black genes), then the only color possibilities would have been black or brown (or bay if the sire carried bay agouti).


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

When I mentioned odds I was referring to the posters question although I don't know why I said I don't know the odds of foal going grey when they are 0% if it doesn't have a grey parent. I'll put that down to an almost 2:00 am brain fart. LOL

I don't know what the mare's status is on her color. Her papers list her sire as being bay but doesn't give her dam's color. Oops forgot I had an extended pedigree on her and it says her dam was black so it's possible she's EE.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> In order for the foal to be grey, one of the parents MUST be grey. Grey is a simple dominant. It does not skip generations.



What Drafty said ^^^^.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ZombieHorseChick (Jun 5, 2014)

I was mistaken about the SAMs color, she is a dark sorrel not bay, my mistake >.< right now the filly is 10 months and still has winte hair, I can't tell if she is faded or if she I just going to fill out sorrel...


----------



## ZombieHorseChick (Jun 5, 2014)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ZombieHorseChick (Jun 5, 2014)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ZombieHorseChick (Jun 5, 2014)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ZombieHorseChick (Jun 5, 2014)

The other filly my friend is wanting to buy, they're half sisters, same stallion different dams. 

Coat color wise I've never looked much into genetics, just focused on training and riding. My sister got a "blue roan paint" for her birthday, that was when the mare was 3, she was SOO pretty, super dark blue markings, well now her paint makings are white with light dappling and she is for sure a grey, she had a roan sire ( maybe he was actually a grey?...) can't remember what the dam was but I know it wasn't grey. Anyways she's now 14, she started greying out around 6-7, she's been my baby for a few years now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

That filly is (liver) chestnut. See how there's the lighter ring of hair right at her coronet band? That's the easiest way to tell if a horse is chestnut or black-based.

On the grey paint mare you mentioned, either daddy was actually grey or he wasn't who they thought he was (i.e.-the mare was bred by a different stallion than the one they thought).

I'd pay the $150 just to get that poor filly out of those conditions! Tied to a tree super low like that where she can get tangled with the other filly?! That's a recipe for a broken leg, right there. And she's very thin, especially for all that nice grass around her. And the mud... PLEASE, if for no other reason than to get her into a better place, BUY HER!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ZombieHorseChick (Jun 5, 2014)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> That filly is (liver) chestnut. See how there's the lighter ring of hair right at her coronet band? That's the easiest way to tell if a horse is chestnut or black-based.
> 
> On the grey paint mare you mentioned, either daddy was actually grey or he wasn't who they thought he was (i.e.-the mare was bred by a different stallion than the one they thought).
> 
> ...



Glad I'm not the only one who has a problem with her setup! It makes me cringe that she's tied to a tree, I plan on getting her, I was just trying to figure out her color. My friend wants the other filly and I hope she decides to get her too, makes me sad to see them like that.


----------



## ZombieHorseChick (Jun 5, 2014)

Another thing is they say they have 4 other horses.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

ZombieHorseChick said:


> The other filly my friend is wanting to buy, they're half sisters, same stallion different dams.
> 
> Coat color wise I've never looked much into genetics, just focused on training and riding. My sister got a "blue roan paint" for her birthday, that was when the mare was 3, she was SOO pretty, super dark blue markings, well now her paint makings are white with light dappling and she is for sure a grey, she had a roan sire ( maybe he was actually a grey?...) can't remember what the dam was but I know it wasn't grey. Anyways she's now 14, she started greying out around 6-7, she's been my baby for a few years now.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I see quite a few gray horses get sold as blue roan when they're young... To the untrained eye they can appear quite similar and I'm never quite sure if the seller just doesn't know any better or if they're just being dishonest because they think 'blue roan' will sell better than 'gray.'


----------



## ZombieHorseChick (Jun 5, 2014)

verona1016 said:


> I see quite a few gray horses get sold as blue roan when they're young... To the untrained eye they can appear quite similar and I'm never quite sure if the seller just doesn't know any better or if they're just being dishonest because they think 'blue roan' will sell better than 'gray.'



We got her from my neighbor, she was genuinely surprised as we were when she started greying out, I think the stallion ( who she didn't own by the way) was probably a grey that hadn't done much greying out( don't know how old he was) but she's a good honest person who has helped me out a lot over the years ( can't say the same for the owner of the stallion though!)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ZombieHorseChick (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## ZombieHorseChick (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

That makes me incredibly sad. 

Second filly is an odd color. Would be interested to see her in better lighting and better conditions and a full-body shot. And to know the color of her dam. In one shot she looks like she's possibly bay/brown, but in the other it almost looks like there's some weird roan/grey thing going on.


----------



## ZombieHorseChick (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm checking them both out this Thursday, I'll try and get some better pictures, including some of the dams and sire.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

